# Anybody had any test done?



## SuzieN (Oct 2, 2011)

My clinic advised that due to my bleeding and clots (sorry for info) it looks like my cycle failed 9d5dt. I was surprised that they haven't requested any checks in that area or any blood tests to check my levels. 

Does this sound right or should I ask / request some. 

Thanks xx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

Didnt want to read and run but my cycle failed 9d5dt too very recently.

I've not had a follow up appointment yet so can not answer your post but can sympathise with you, its so frustrating not having any answers.


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hello ladies,

Sorry about your recent BFN   I had a BFN a month ago, my first go, also had blast transfer and really good odds, but still BFN so was absolutely gutted  I started to have brown spotting at 5dp5dt but didn't start a proper bleed until 2 days after stopping cyclogest when I got a negative HPT. At my follow up I mentioned my brown spotting and my dr said that he wasn't concerned with brown spotting, but red spotting/bleeding would be more of a problem and could indicate low progesterone levels. I will give it another go in November and we decided that I would get my progesterone levels tested after ET, just to be on the safe side and if they are too low, it would mean that my body is not absorbing cyclogest properly and I will try with Gestone injections. Maybe progesterone levels is something you should look in to, cause bleeding before OTD is often indication of low progesterone levels

Xx


----------

